# Nvidia hardware accelaration for Plex server



## hakova (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I found an older post about this topic in this forum and wanted to check if anybody was able make any progress about this. Basically, I have a FreeBSD VM that serves my Plex-plexpass server wonderfully. I truly have no complaints about the performance and responsiveness of it, which I feel is better than a linux-based scenario. However, I am looking into using hardware acceleration for on-the-fly transcoding of some videos. I was able to passthrough an Nvidia 1050 Ti to the VM, compile the Nvidia driver for FreeBSD and confirm that it recognized the card by using `nvidia-smi` command that came with the driver. However, although the hardware acceleration option is chosen in Plex, GPU does not seem to be utilized during transcoding at all by the same command, and the VM's CPU utilization increases significantly. Was anybody successful in achieving this goal? If so, how? I would really appreciate any pointers.


----------

